# Conditional clauses



## vatrahos

Merhaba! Şart cümleleri amladığımdan emin olmak istiyorum. Şimdiye kadar şunları öğrendim (sanırım):

• Future less vivid (unreal) 

English: If you were to go ... you would see
Turkish: git-sen ... gör-ürdün     (*şart eki ... geniş zaman + di*)


•    Past unreal 

English: If you had gone, you would have seen
Turkish: git-seydin ... gör-ürdün (*şart eki + di ... geniş zaman + di*)


• Future more vivid (real) 

English: If you go, you'll see
Turkish: gid-ersen ... gör-eceksin  (*geniş zaman + şart eki ... <ecek>*)


•    Present continuous real 

English: If he is sleeping ... [let's turn off the light]
Turkish: uyu-yorsa ... [ışığı kapatalım]        (*yor + şart eki*)


•    Present perfect real 

English: If you've finished your tea ... [let's go]  
Turkish: çayını bitir-diysen ... [gidelim]     (*di + şart eki*)




yardım ve düzeltmeleriniz için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Asr

Well done! I don't see anything that needs to be corrected. 

• Future more vivid (real) 

English: If you go, you'll see
Turkish: gid-ersen ... gör-eceksin (*geniş zaman + şart eki ... <ecek>*)

Here you can also say, "gidersen....görürsün."


----------



## Rallino

Yes I agree with Asr, nothing to be corrected 

However, a hungarian friend also asked me that "future more vivid (real)", and after thinking about it, I came up with the fact that, whenever in english you use;
Simple Present + future

in turkish, go with : Aorist + aorist.

If it rains we will eat inside = Eğer yağmur yağ*arsa,* içeride y*eriz*.
If you study well, you'll pass the exam = Eğer iyi çalış*ırsan*, sınavı geç*ersin
*If that volcano explodes, hundreds of people will die = Eğer o volkan patl*arsa*, yüzlerce insan öl*ür*.


If you use future for the second part of these clauses, well, it's ok, but we almost always go with double aorist


----------



## vatrahos

tavsiyen için teşekkür ederim. Anladığımdan emin olmak için, şunları demek mümkün mü:

-Haydi! [eğer] koşmazsak otobüsümüzü kaçırırız!

-[eğer] çalışkan olursan, ne istiyorsan yerine getirebilirsen


Bir de, "Eğer" cümlenin önüne çoğu zaman mı koyuluyor?


----------



## Rallino

vatrahos said:


> tavsiyen için teşekkür ederim. Anladığımdan emin olmak için, şunları demek mümkün mü:
> 
> -Haydi! [eğer] koşmazsak otobüsümüzü kaçırırız!
> 
> -[eğer] çalışkan olursan, ne istiyorsan yerine getirebilirsensin
> 
> 
> Bir de, "Eğer" cümlenin önüne çoğu zaman mı koyuluyor?



Eğer is optional, if you want to stress on the condition, you use it


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> Merhaba! Şart cümleleri amladığımdan emin olmak istiyorum. Şimdiye kadar şunları öğrendim (sanırım):
> 
> • Future less vivid (unreal)
> 
> English: If you were to go ... you would see
> Turkish: git-sen ... gör-ürdün     (*şart eki ... geniş zaman + ek fill *)
> 
> 
> •    Past unreal
> 
> English: If you had gone, you would have seen
> Turkish: git-seydin ... gör-ürdün (*şart eki + ek fill ... geniş zaman + ek fill*)
> 
> yardım ve düzeltmeleriniz için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## 123xyz

Hello everybody. 

Rather than starting a new thread, I think that this old one would be more appropriate to post my query in. 

As far I understand from what's written above, the combination "-sV-" + "-Vr-"/"-VcVk-" (gitsen, görürün/göreceksin) is used for realistic future scenarios, whereas "-sV-" + "-Vrd-" (gitsen, görürün) is used for less realistic ones, but the difference is minor, and the speaker's own perception of the situation in question determines what's to be used. Based on that, I have come up with the following.

1. Zengin olsam, yeni bir araba alarım/alacağım*. - Possible for me to become rich and buy a car; I'm considering the option
2. Zengin olsam, yeni bir araba alardım. - Highly unlikely for me to become rich and buy a car; I'm just fantasizing

*No difference between the two forms.

Could someone confirm this for me?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Rallino

I think you're correct.
However, I feel a small difference between _alırım_ and _alacağım_. In _alacağım_, the future tense makes it definite, so it feels like the speaker's main goal in life is to buy a car; whereas in the first one, the speaker perhaps just gives an example for what he'd buy.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you  I understand.


----------

